# Pics of my Multicolor Victoriae Breeder Tank



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey All, I just swapped my 29 gallon Victoriae breeder tank for one that wasn't scratched up, and while I was doing that, I swapped my gravel for a sand substrate and put in a few new plants.

What do you all think?

http://picasaweb.google.com/mhenrichs48/OfficeTank

In the tank, I have

3 Multicolor Victoriae (1M 2F)
2 Blue Rams (1M 1F)
5 Cherry Barbs
2 Yoyo Loaches
1 BN Pleco
1 Kuhli Loach (that I never see)


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yur tank is ok, yu'll have to put more females for yur multicolor(one or 2 is the best)be cause the male won't stop courting the females and perhaps have to get rid of the rams when the victoriae will take his own in yur tank.
xris


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

They multicolors don't seem to mind the rams, and I remove the females after they've been holding for a week or so and let them spit their fry in a smaller tank I have at home. I also leave the females with the fry for a week or so to let them eat a bit and recover. They've been breeding lock clockwork once a month, so I don't think anything else in the tank seems to bother them.


----------

